# 2011 Cost of Living Raise?



## RHC_2_MP (10 Aug 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has heard any; rumours...grumblings....possibilities....secret back alley discussions about the CF getting a cost of living raise this year.  I know it usually comes into effect late in the year and is then back-payed to the beginning of the F/Y, but I haven't heard anything about it this year, either yea or nay and no one can say the cost of living hasn't gone up!


----------



## dapaterson (10 Aug 2011)

Military pay is benchmarked against the federal public service.  There are a number of groups in the public service still negotiating their contracts, so I suspect that's one reason for the delay.

If you look at the PA group in the public service, they received 1.75% (2011), 1.5% (2012) and 2.0% (2013).  However, to do so they surrendered severance pay accumulation beyond late June 2011.


----------



## Drag (13 Aug 2011)

The rumour is that they are crying to figure out how much to claw back from our raise to account for some public service classifications giving up their severance.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Aug 2011)

D3 said:
			
		

> The rumour is that they are crying to figure out how much to claw back from our raise to account for some public service classifications giving up their severance.



And that rumour is completely false.  The system is quite above board.  Our raises are tied to the PS.  There is little scope for fudging the numbers at that level.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2011)

D3 said:
			
		

> The rumour is that they are crying to figure out how much to claw back from our raise to account for some public service classifications giving up their severance.


Please tell us the origination of your RUMOUR.

Otherwise, I'm sure you've made yourself familiar with the MILNET.CA guidelines about innuendo you can't substantiate.

This is one I'd be all ears about, if you can even prove it.


----------



## Drag (14 Aug 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> And that rumour is completely false.  The system is quite above board.  Our raises are tied to the PS.  There is little scope for fudging the numbers at that level.



Yes our raises are tied to the PS.  What they are trying to figure out is how much do they subtract from the percentage value of the raise to account for the fact that some PS bargaining units will not be receiving their week of severance for every year of service.  And my source is someone working in DCBA


----------



## dapaterson (14 Aug 2011)

D3 said:
			
		

> Yes our raises are tied to the PS.  What they are trying to figure out is how much do they subtract from the percentage value of the raise to account for the fact that some PS bargaining units will not be receiving their week of severance for every year of service.  And my source is someone working in DCBA



Except, of course, Director Compensation and Benefits Administration (DCBA) doesn't handle pay.  That's the responsibility of the Director Pay Policy Development (DPPD), who are DND/CF's main point of contact with the non-core Public Administration section of Compensation and Benefits at the Treasury Board Secretariat.


On learning that PSAC had successfully negotiated away severance pay while giving the longest serving staff members priority for leave and obtaining less of a raise than the current rate of inflation (Rob Ford must dreams of having similar unions in Toronto) my immediate assumption was that TB would be working to remove severance pay from everyone - all public servants, the RCMP and the CF.  Nothing I have seen to date has changed my mind.


----------



## Drag (14 Aug 2011)

That's what the rumour was from my DCBA friend when I asked what the scuttlebut was about why our pay raise is late... Never claimed it came from DPPD.

With regards to severance, our situation, in my opinion, is a little different since our various TOS significantly vary that those of the public service.  There are no provisions for indeterminate PS employees to not have their TOS renewed past their probationary period (barring layoff and termination of course).


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2011)

D3 said:
			
		

> Never claimed it came from DPPD.



That was obvious from you post. But since your rumour came from someone in DCBA, an organization that has no authority WRT pay, it is just another rumour. If your freind had been in DPPD then it might have been another story.......


----------



## Infanteer (14 Aug 2011)

...but what if the guy from DCBA heard it from the guy in DPPD while they were in the bathroom taking a CRAP?   :blotto:


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...but what if the guy from DCBA heard it from the guy in DPPD while they were in the bathroom taking a CRAP?   :blotto:



But what if the guy from DCBA heard it from a guy in DPPD, but that guy heard it from a janitor at DHH who heard it from "some guy who says he works at NDHQ" while in line at Timmies ?


----------



## Infanteer (14 Aug 2011)

Well, the answer is obvious - I would have to post it on Army.ca for all to see!


----------



## GAP (14 Aug 2011)

well....duh....like yeah.....


----------



## ekpiper (31 Oct 2011)

I'm going to bump this thread to see if there is any current information on what's going on.  We've gotten late raises before, but I haven't seen one take this long (In my short experience).


----------



## dapaterson (31 Oct 2011)

I've received a year or two of back pay for a pay increase in the past - so this isn't setting records for delays.

That said, I suspect the CF pers responsible for this are as eager as everyone else to see this resolved.


----------

